# The HAMMER, G10 and Camo Dymondwood!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one I finished up last night while making a bunch of other designs at the same time.
Tool setup takes a while so if you make 10 or so slingshots at the same time the overall time is reduced on a per unit basis.

Anyway, this one is made from camo Dymondwood and G10... as accurate as it is beautiful!
It's designed so that you can use tubes, flats, looped tubes... shoot over the top or through the forks... either way with minimal or no handslap!
Plus with the extended tang on the back that goes over the thumbweb, you get a LOT of bracing.. so if you have reduced function or wristbraces are illegal, then it's still no problem to pull heavier bands.

It looks a bit like a claw hammer when the top is off, plus you hold it in a hammer grip...









First time shooting the HAMMER done about 45 minutes ago... 10 shots taken at a wiffle golf ball from 45', any further and you can't see the golfball, so 45' it is!


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Bill like all your work sir , she's beautiful!


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Ground breaking design Bill, and I personally prefer the hammer grip.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice bill!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it! I shot a Baumstamm slingshot at the tourney that was similar in concept but too small for my hands.
Are you going to be selling these? Or maybe letting worthy previous customers beta test them for you?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! I almost pm'd you Bill. . . but then I got to thinking about the bills I gotta pay this month.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I just sent you a PM Bill. This one looks like it would help my injured holding hand. Great design and extremely original!

best,
Steve


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

M_J said:


> I love it! I shot a Baumstamm slingshot at the tourney that was similar in concept but too small for my hands.
> Are you going to be selling these? Or maybe letting worthy previous customers beta test them for you?


This one is just to show how it can be dressed up... I'll probably make some out of aluminum or maybe another one or two out of G10 as well. This design is really to accurate for me to use... it's not much of a challenge to use effectively like some designs... I just hit 19 out of 20 on a 1 3/4" golf ball from a little further than 45' (video coming soon) and that was with plain gold thera, a regular pouch, and literally the second time I've shot it... so I'll make some for others but probably won't use one myself any more.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

those are awesome


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A great design that gets around the whole "illegal wristbrace" problem. Awesome.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool design Bill


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I love it! I shot a Baumstamm slingshot at the tourney that was similar in concept but too small for my hands.
> Are you going to be selling these? Or maybe letting worthy previous customers beta test them for you?


This one is just to show how it can be dressed up... I'll probably make some out of aluminum or maybe another one or two out of G10 as well. This design is really to accurate for me to use... it's not much of a challenge to use effectively like some designs... I just hit 19 out of 20 on a 1 3/4" golf ball from a little further than 45' (video coming soon) and that was with plain gold thera, a regular pouch, and literally the second time I've shot it... so I'll make some for others but probably won't use one myself any more.
[/quote]
I honestly can't imagine any slingshot being _too_ accurate!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Mr Hays and the laminate grips really set it off well.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Very innovative Bill, Its amazing what you come up with I must say









Cheers


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

wow wonderfull slingshot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

geckko said:


> Hi
> 
> wow wonderfull slingshot!


Thanks Man!
The fork attachment on this one is how I was trying to describe how to do it for you when you made the one in your avatar... a kind of "lincoln log" fit together.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

yes I know and I thank you for your help but at that time I don´t have the skill and the tools to do it that way
but anyway I only glued together and it´s very strong


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow! That's nice.... Great Videos...


----------

